# IS THIS A MAN OR A WOMAN



## Null (May 1, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/flowergothic/
		









						Flowergothic
					

Internet Goth. Music Junkie. ENTP. NB. They/she. Videos are done when they are done.




					www.youtube.com
				











						Sonichu, a Tragedy | Part 1
					

Today, let us look at Chris-Chan and his/her early history. Twitter: https://twitter.com/theFlowergothic Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/flowergothic/ D...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Ruin (May 1, 2020)

That's s man baby!


----------



## James Howlett (May 1, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Judge Holden (May 1, 2020)

Man. Looks very similar to @CatParty's waifu Ana Valens who is a particularly troony troon


----------



## Near (May 1, 2020)

With that fucking Chin? 
Lmfao


----------



## Dick Pooman (May 1, 2020)

I've never seen an actual woman wear one of those Adam's Apple concealers.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (May 1, 2020)

He/him


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (May 1, 2020)

Wtf is that framed on the wall? Tarot cards?


----------



## Jack Awful (May 1, 2020)

If anything, she probably had more testosterone in her as a fetus than a typical man.


----------



## Spergichu (May 1, 2020)

Schrodinger’s Troon strikes again.


----------



## The Pink Panther (May 1, 2020)

It's a woman

A "non-binary" woman, but a woman.






						Flowergothic turns 20 on May 13 🎉🏴🚩 (@theFlowergothic) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Flowergothic turns 20 on May 13 🎉🏴🚩 (@theFlowergothic). Your goth mother. ENTP. NB. They/she. Follows =/= endorsements. Houston, TX




					twitter.com


----------



## Asperchewy (May 1, 2020)

If you need to question it, then you already have your answer.


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (May 1, 2020)

Man Man MAN

ETA: FUCK ME.. that's just an ugly woman, mate.

CONFIRMED:  


Spoiler: CONGRATS! ISSAGURL


----------



## Pissmaster (May 1, 2020)

People with ambiguous genders are men unless proven without a shadow of a doubt that they are women.


----------



## Coelacanth (May 1, 2020)

Neither. It is clearly an ancient eldritch creature who somehow found out about the internet and made an account on youtube.

Also shame on you @Null for not posting this video in your OP.






0/10 worst thread ever.


----------



## Null (May 1, 2020)

she was either on HRT since she was 6 or this is a girl


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 1, 2020)

Has dong.


----------



## MrTroll (May 1, 2020)

Whatever it is, this person makes me ashamed to have spent the last 10 years of my life obsessively following the antics of an autistic man and his badly-drawn comics.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 1, 2020)

I got yer urgent pole right here.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 1, 2020)

Null said:


> View attachment 1265386
> 
> she was either on HRT since she was 6 or this is a girl


Not unheard of tbh.


----------



## Sped Xing (May 1, 2020)

Due to Corona, Fredrik Knudsen hasn't been able to get his hair did


----------



## Judge Holden (May 1, 2020)

Null said:


> View attachment 1265386
> 
> she was either on HRT since she was 6 or this is a girl


Or he was a massive faggot when he was a child, which aint exactly unprecedented


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 1, 2020)

Look at the hands, especially those fucking knuckles.  It has a dick.


----------



## Sumdood (May 1, 2020)

No way that isn’t a dude, but if it was a chick, 1/10 but would still bang


----------



## An Ghost (May 1, 2020)

From 2017 instagram, short video and they dont look or sound terrible. I would dare say shes even kinda cute in some of her pics.


----------



## AutismGeorge999 (May 1, 2020)

Man.

At least he looks more convincing than the golfclub wielding troon in The Last of Us Part 2.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 1, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> It's a woman
> 
> A "non-binary" woman, but a woman.
> 
> ...


Turning 20??? Even if that shit is five years out of date this is a busted-up bitch.


----------



## Judge Holden (May 1, 2020)

Sumdood said:


> If it was a chick, 1/10 but would still bang



Yeah, it is quite an achievement to be apparently a realtrueoriginal woman and yet look identical to an archetypical buzzfeed troon.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 1, 2020)

An Ghost said:


> From 2017 instagram, short video and they dont look or sound terrible. I would dare say shes even kinda cute in some of her pics.


Holy shit that fuckin' voice.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (May 1, 2020)

Judging by the old vid you showed on stream I'ma say woman.


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (May 1, 2020)

When I doubt, it's a man. Always.


----------



## Heckler1 (May 1, 2020)

I'm going to say man. In some videos the voice seems strained and unnatural, and the way they dress isn't helping with the illusion they are a woman.


----------



## Khaki Shorts (May 1, 2020)

Judge Holden said:


> Yeah, it is quite an achievement to be apparently a realtrueoriginal woman and yet look identical to an archetypical buzzfeed troon.


Xir should go into making trans porn, either way.


----------



## SIGSEGV (May 1, 2020)

I can see their adam's apple move when they talk, so I'm gonna say that's a man.


----------



## Dick Justice (May 1, 2020)

*HUFF* *HUFF* *PANT*
*ＷＨＥＲＥ’Ｓ ＴＨＥ ＦＩＲＥ*


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 1, 2020)

If you even have to ask.....


----------



## SimoHayha (May 1, 2020)

That is an ugly fucking woman.


----------



## Haramburger (May 1, 2020)

She has a cut chin but a round face, just an unfortunate wahmen. Unfortunate in that she can still bag 7 out of 10 men without trying.


----------



## No Exit (May 1, 2020)

My bet's on woman. A tragic, unfortunate woman but one nonetheless.


----------



## Freedom Fries (May 1, 2020)

Null said:


> View attachment 1265386
> 
> she was either on HRT since she was 6 or this is a girl


children under like 11 can look like any gender really depending on lighting, cloths, and hair style. Crop that kid's hair and throw on a button down and you'd say it was probably a male kid.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 1, 2020)

Haramburger said:


> She has a cut chin but a round face, just an unfortunate wahmen. Unfortunate in that she can still bag 7 out of 10 men without trying.


Have sex.


----------



## Loris Yeltsin (May 1, 2020)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> Judging by the old vid you showed on stream I'ma say woman.


I missed a stream?


----------



## Grog (May 1, 2020)

I only had to look at the YouTube avatar to decide that it's a man.


----------



## Shield Breaker (May 1, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> I can see their adam's apple move when they talk, so I'm gonna say that's a man.



That is what got me.


----------



## An Ghost (May 1, 2020)

The pics in the op are very rough looking compared to the rest of their footprint. Being crazy ages a person very quickly.


----------



## beautiful person (May 1, 2020)

I cheated and looked through her instagram, but even most of her high school pics couldn't entirely convince me she's female.
Some chicks are just kinda ugly I guess.


----------



## TheImportantFart (May 1, 2020)

What did I just watch?


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (May 1, 2020)

She's just a bit strong of chin and follows the same alt/pixi/nerd style most troons do. She's the girl troons hope to pass as.


----------



## murgatroid (May 1, 2020)

Theres a five a clock shadow. Definitely a woman.


----------



## RemoveKebab (May 1, 2020)

That is an unfortunate nose. It looks like someone threw silly putty at her face and landed on her nose.

That is a man btw.


----------



## Munchingonfish (May 1, 2020)

I was expecting a picture of Abby from The Last of Us.

I voted man but the pics of xir as a kid has me rethinking that. Something went really wrong if they're only 19 and a woman.


----------



## Chive Turkey (May 1, 2020)

True and honest woman doing everything in her power to look and act like a troon. The funny thing being that it's unintentional.


----------



## Occam's Spork (May 1, 2020)

Would. 

(beat it with a rake)


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (May 1, 2020)

Have we found the reverse reverse trap? A woman that looks like a man pretending to be a woman?


----------



## Stasi (May 1, 2020)

Coelacanth said:


> Neither. It is clearly an ancient eldritch creature who somehow found out about the internet and made an account on youtube.
> 
> Also shame on you @Null for not posting this video in your OP.
> 
> ...


Dude, that voice...I did not expect my ear drums to be raped this badly.

I thought 100% guy but apparently this is a very unfortunate looking woman?


----------



## Mexican_Wizard_711 (May 1, 2020)

That chin tho


----------



## Pepito The Cat (May 1, 2020)

She's a nose


----------



## WarJams (May 1, 2020)

Might be a real female who just ended up looking dumpy as fuck, and doesn't have the self-esteem to even do anything to put a better face forward.

But I wouldn't put over five dollars on that bet.


----------



## Belvedere (May 1, 2020)

Ruin said:


> That's s man baby!



The absolute irony of looking like Austin Powers in drag as well.


----------



## Poor Old Ostrich (May 1, 2020)

Judge Holden said:


> Man. Looks very similar to @CatParty's waifu Ana Valens who is a particularly troony troon
> View attachment 1265383


Pretty sure that's Garth...


----------



## An Ghost (May 1, 2020)

Enby is the low effort way girls get special gender points. Most dudes just troon out and scream about girl cock.


----------



## Chive Turkey (May 1, 2020)

The Jumping Dwarf said:


> Have we found the reverse reverse trap? A woman that looks like a man pretending to be a woman?


A woman trapped inside the body of a man trapped inside the body of a woman, who's trapped inside the body of a man. 

Trapception. We need to go deeper.


----------



## Blue_Snow (May 1, 2020)

That’s is one of the worst trannies that I have even seen.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 1, 2020)

Either way, I'm apparently on some block list that they use.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (May 1, 2020)

Looks like a 40-years-old lovechild of Cruella de Vil and Garth.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (May 1, 2020)

The pictures say unfortunate woman, but the voice says man trying and failing to be a trap 

 I'm uncomfortable


----------



## LiquidCancer (May 1, 2020)

It's just a really ugly female. She also has that autism face that you can't really describe but just looking at their eyes you know they have it.


----------



## Shady Attorney (May 1, 2020)

IT’S MA’AM


----------



## Rob_Mercury (May 1, 2020)

Coelacanth said:


> Neither. It is clearly an ancient eldritch creature who somehow found out about the internet and made an account on youtube.
> 
> Also shame on you @Null for not posting this video in your OP.
> 
> ...


MOM LOOK I'M IN A YOUTUBE VIDEO! GET THE CAMERA!
But seriously, two things

Please tell me that shit about how users make fun of people regardless of political leaning somehow is hypocrisy, that has to be bait. I really can't accept that being genuine.
How fucking long did it take "her" to make this? I recognize my fucking Christmas pfp in there. This video is two weeks old.


----------



## Wanda (May 1, 2020)

I believe it when she says she’s a woman. She’s just a particularly ugly one.


----------



## tamago (May 1, 2020)

LiquidCancer said:


> It's just a really ugly female. She also has that autism face that you can't really describe but just looking at their eyes you know they have it.
> View attachment 1265440View attachment 1265441
> View attachment 1265443


Is she a Chicagoan? They have some women that look insanely tranny.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 1, 2020)

LiquidCancer said:


> It's just a really ugly female. She also has that autism face that you can't really describe but just looking at their eyes you know they have it.
> View attachment 1265440View attachment 1265441
> View attachment 1265443


That "I'm supposed to smile and look like I'm having a good time but I can't even begin to process how to do that" expression


----------



## Misaki Nakahara (May 1, 2020)

It's a faggot


----------



## MrTroll (May 1, 2020)

I say female, but she's doing that thing Elizabeth Holmes does where she tries to talk at a lower pitch than her natural speaking voice.


----------



## Cat Menagerie (May 1, 2020)

I've seen some unfortunate looking true wahmen through the years. This chick looks like she stole a soy boy's missing testosterone, so I voted man.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 1, 2020)

Exceptional, yes. But I believe it is female.
Kind of looks like an autistic Katie Willert. (Incredibly dumb photo chosen on purpose.)


----------



## Revo (May 1, 2020)

It's a trap.


----------



## Ruin (May 1, 2020)

Is she really only 20? Dear God.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (May 1, 2020)

unless i see the vagoo it's mr magoo


----------



## Dimetrodon (May 1, 2020)

The Jumping Dwarf said:


> When I doubt, it's a man. Always.


This guy gets it. If there's any doubt at all, the person has a penis.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 1, 2020)

She looks old enough to be my mother but she's young enough to have early childhood memories of the Xbox 360, what the fuck


----------



## Lurker (May 1, 2020)

i mean it looks like it has 5 o' clock shadow, but if that is a woman, WOOF


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (May 1, 2020)

Chive Turkey said:


> Trapception. We need to go deeper.


They don't make paddle bits that long.


----------



## AMERICA (May 1, 2020)

I think she is a woman, but an unfortunate-looking one. She also shares some behaviors that are popular among trannies, though I don't think she's actually trans herself.


----------



## KingofNothing (May 1, 2020)

It's always a shame when a lady takes a little too much after their dad.


----------



## Lunete (May 1, 2020)

Regardless of gender that is a hard 20. They look like they're 35.


----------



## Rigor Meowtis (May 1, 2020)

The most beautiful woman that has ever existed.


----------



## Jewthulhu (May 1, 2020)

How the fuck did her parents manage to produce a daughter that naturally looks like a troon?


----------



## Captain Communism (May 1, 2020)

It's a Hermaphrodite, or Nature's Transgender if you like to use simple terms...


----------



## fnaarf (May 1, 2020)

I voted male, but after seeing that baby picture I'm thinking I was wrong. Her fashion certainly hearkens to many of the famous troons, though.


----------



## Marissa Moira (May 1, 2020)

Judge Holden said:


> Man. Looks very similar to @CatParty's waifu Ana Valens who is a particularly troony troon
> View attachment 1265383


NOOOO NOT GARTH






WHY? WHY? WHY WOULD YOU RUIN WAYNE'S WORLD WITH A REBOOT?


----------



## babaGAReeb (May 1, 2020)

those are some unfortunate genetics...

its gotta suck when you look like a tranny naturally


----------



## Marissa Moira (May 1, 2020)

babaGAReeb said:


> those are some unfortunate genetics...
> 
> its gonna suck when you look like a tranny naturally


if you think about it, it's the perfect plan to have them all grouped together. Trannies finally get to have a woman, and lonely single women with 40 cats finally get to have a man.


----------



## Chill.Hill (May 1, 2020)

A Brick.

How TF do they have 3k subscribers but their videos don't break the double digits?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (May 1, 2020)

Teeth are too small, it's a woman.


----------



## Jewthulhu (May 1, 2020)

fnaarf said:


> I voted male, but after seeing that baby picture I'm thinking I was wrong. Her fashion certainly hearkens to many of the famous troons, though.


If the comments on her video are anything to go by, she's a Contrapoints fan.


----------



## Jewish Porn Hoe (May 1, 2020)

20 AND a biofemale? People talk about the genetic lottery but she won at genetic Russian roulette.


----------



## fnaarf (May 1, 2020)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Teeth are too small, it's a woman.


Brianna Wu has little bitty rat teeth though.


----------



## Leaf-eon (May 1, 2020)

Wanda said:


> I believe it when she says she’s a woman. She’s just a particularly ugly one.
> 
> View attachment 1265444


Dude is an H-bomber guy as sonic the haeg hog t-shirt? 
Why on earth do you this on you that on a t-shirt?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (May 1, 2020)

fnaarf said:


> Brianna Wu has little bitty rat teeth though.


But Briana Wu is also over 6 foot tall, sounds, and looks like a man. This chick just look awkward and weird, maybe autistic. This woman has a deeper voice, but doesn't sound like a man. It's all about nuance.
Nevermind, I take that back. Look at this video.


----------



## Banditotron (May 1, 2020)

It's a woman, but both insecure women and troons are insulted by being called men so I voted man.


----------



## I-chi (May 1, 2020)

That is 90% a man I'm certain.


----------



## Chive Turkey (May 1, 2020)

Wanda said:


> I believe it when she says she’s a woman. She’s just a particularly ugly one.
> 
> View attachment 1265444


I'd argue she isn't even that naturally ugly, it's the way she presents and carries herself that really doesn't do her any favours. Skimming through her videos, the way she looks over time is all over the place. It's like she goes out of her way to make herself as unattractive and unfeminine as possible. If she took some care in her appearance she'd probably look like the average scene girl. The way she fucking takes care of herself and behaves is like a parody of a tranny, who are already parodies in their own right.


----------



## Spedestrian (May 1, 2020)

She's transdimensional. Her wordly manifestation is a superposition of states:

Appears to be a tranny when all the evidence suggests she's a woman.
Appears to hate Kiwi Farms even though her channel is filled with videos about Chris Chan, Onision, and other lolcows.
Appears to be 40 years old when she's just a few days shy of being 20.
Appears to be human but speaks like a machine learning algorithm that was trained exclusively by Tumblr posts.
I can't even look at her anymore, she's so incongruous that it's like staring at a fucking Shoggoth. Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah-nagl fhtagn.


----------



## MistressCaridad (May 1, 2020)

She’s a very unfortunate looking, Cathy Brennan-like manly woman.


----------



## UptownRuckus (May 1, 2020)

Where's my third: biomass option?


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (May 1, 2020)

A woman, but a rare autistic specimen. Years of anime cons and homestuck has taught me how to recognize one at plain sight.


----------



## BlancoMailo (May 1, 2020)

I voted man based off the OP, however, after looking through the thread, I'm thinking she's just a autistic woman who was beaten by the testosterone stick.


----------



## Florence (May 1, 2020)

She wasn’t beaten with the ugly stick, she was beaten with the entire damn tree.


----------



## Epanred (May 1, 2020)

I don't know but I'm hard.


----------



## Ruin (May 1, 2020)

Epanred said:


> I don't know but I'm hard.



Arousal or terror?


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (May 1, 2020)

'Shitbag quarantine' is a nice name for the forum.
Issa woman, but that wasn't an easy question.


----------



## Brundlefly (May 1, 2020)

Detransitioner (female (male)).


----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 1, 2020)

Yeah, it's just a chick, Not a particularly feminine one and she has the @MarzGurl voice going on, but it's a chick. Albeit just barely at this point.


----------



## Jeff Gazetti (May 1, 2020)

Before anyone beats me to it


----------



## Orion Balls (May 1, 2020)

As an unfortunate looking woman, we know our own. She's a legit lady, all the way.
*Edit- She's what my Grandma would have called a "handsome woman."


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (May 1, 2020)

I just came in here to vote 'Man' because it was on the front page and I want to do my part in getting the 41% figure a bit higher.


----------



## ornery (May 1, 2020)

just your bog-standard autistic chick with a tragic jawline, nothing to see here


----------



## Niggernerd (May 1, 2020)

Lesbian Sleepover said:


> Man Man MAN
> 
> ETA: FUCK ME.. that's just an ugly woman, mate.
> 
> ...


Jesus that smile makes me think of those violin screech chords in horror movies.


----------



## Epanred (May 1, 2020)

Ruin said:


> Arousal or terror?


A little bit of both.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 1, 2020)

A woah man.


----------



## Aib Ld (May 1, 2020)

The fact that she's a hard 20 makes me wonder how did this happen. Genetics? Lifestyle? Some alien that took her place?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (May 1, 2020)

I voted man based on OP.


----------



## M3xus (May 1, 2020)

Based on this site, it's a dude.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (May 1, 2020)

If you’re not Geno and insist on making videos talking about how atrocious Sonichu or early Chris Chan is in 2020, you most certainly are a troon with dyed hair or really creepy makeup.

Jokes aside, I’ve took a peek at the video and noticed that weird Aunt Shelley voice he seems to have. I’m still going with man.


----------



## Kheapathic (May 1, 2020)

I put man... but pretty sure it's a sentient nose parasitically attached to a body.


----------



## dingusmcbingus (May 1, 2020)

I listened to the stream and had no video and I was certain it was a man. Josh, you usually are the one to say that the voice is the giveaway for trannies


----------



## Ex Cummunicated Sasser HD (May 1, 2020)

Dude looks like a lady dude.


----------



## Toast Sandwich (May 1, 2020)

I believe the polite term is "differently penised".


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (May 1, 2020)

I have to post this before someone else does.


----------



## ForgedBlades (May 1, 2020)

Regardless, I would.


----------



## Tim Buckley (May 1, 2020)

The true question is if Null is a man or woman, or just a gay.

And why is this so urgent and important? Maybe I am a white woman pretending to be a dog on the internet, who cares other than confused gamer penises.


----------



## Easy J (May 1, 2020)

Its Garth from Wayne's World


----------



## Ghostse (May 1, 2020)

Chin-Chan


----------



## Fascist Ferret (May 1, 2020)

I said woman, I win!

Her baby pics and childhood pics make it more clear



I'm shocked that shes a bernie fan





Spoiler: Foot pic from insta for the deviants


----------



## afternoon_tea (May 1, 2020)

Plain looking woman


----------



## Nobunaga (May 1, 2020)

Give me a bottle of vodka and i still wouldnt fuck that


----------



## furūtsu (May 1, 2020)

If that’s a woman then...that’s unfortunate. It’s bizarre that the Slatons are obviously female but this person is so androgynous despite trying to appear feminine.


----------



## Situbu (May 1, 2020)

I wouldn't risk calling it either way if I was going to get intimate, whether you're into vagine or todge all I can see in these pics is a disappointment.

Null - I _really _hope this isn't someone you're considering 'intimacy' with.  You can do better.  We all can.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (May 1, 2020)

Why does it matter? You can still feed them regardless of what gender they are.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 1, 2020)

Coelacanth said:


> Neither. It is clearly an ancient eldritch creature who somehow found out about the internet and made an account on youtube.
> 
> Also shame on you @Null for not posting this video in your OP.
> 
> ...


Holy fuck that opening is cringy. This person is not video making material.


----------



## Aria (May 1, 2020)

Coelacanth said:


> Neither. It is clearly an ancient eldritch creature who somehow found out about the internet and made an account on youtube.
> 
> Also shame on you @Null for not posting this video in your OP.
> 
> ...


of course the comments section is disabled.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (May 1, 2020)

I say this is a woman.
She suffers from being "conventionally attractive" like Jennifer Lynn Hunt.


----------



## ／Ｏｕｒ Ｌａｄｄｉｅ／ (May 1, 2020)

Chive Turkey said:


> I'd argue she isn't even that naturally ugly, it's the way she presents and carries herself that really doesn't do her any favours. Skimming through her videos, the way she looks over time is all over the place. It's like she goes out of her way to make herself as unattractive and unfeminine as possible. If she took some care in her appearance she'd probably look like the average scene girl. The way she fucking takes care of herself and behaves is like a parody of a tranny, who are already parodies in their own right.



Maybe there was some past abuse.  Instead of going full Elle Palmer, she just dresses like a clown.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 1, 2020)

afternoon_tea said:


> Plain looking woman



There's nothing wrong at all with plain looking women. You insult plain looking women everywhere.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 1, 2020)

Chris is the only true tranny imo.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 1, 2020)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Pickle Inspector (May 1, 2020)

A women who should lose the problem glasses.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (May 1, 2020)

Mark my words. 
This bitch will get a thread very soon.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (May 1, 2020)

Dawg, I just think she’s autism.


----------



## Richard Harrow (May 1, 2020)

Pretty sure there's a penis somewhere.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 1, 2020)

That’s definitely a girl........right?


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 1, 2020)

When a maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan wants to be a woman!


----------



## An Ghost (May 1, 2020)

Be real tho who would you rather fuck:
Insane Ciswoman


Or certified TRUE and HONEST tranny/ratking streamer SFthewolf


----------



## Just A Butt (May 1, 2020)

An Ghost said:


> Be real tho who would you rather fuck:



If only she was about 10 years older... 

I have a thing for unstable chicks with bad hair color (not sarcasm, it’s becoming a real problem).


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (May 1, 2020)

An Ghost said:


> Be real tho who would you rather fuck:
> Insane Ciswoman
> View attachment 1266169
> Or certified tranny/ratking streamer SFthewolf
> View attachment 1266171


The light socket in the first pic.


----------



## Chill.Hill (May 1, 2020)

Coelacanth said:


> Neither. It is clearly an ancient eldritch creature who somehow found out about the internet and made an account on youtube.
> 
> Also shame on you @Null for not posting this video in your OP.
> 
> ...


I think with heavy maintenance and a little plastic surgery, there may be hope for her.


----------



## Niggaplease (May 1, 2020)

it's an abomination kill it with fire


----------



## Haramburger (May 1, 2020)

An Ghost said:


> Be real tho who would you rather fuck:
> Insane Ciswoman
> View attachment 1266169
> Or certified TRUE and HONEST tranny/ratking streamer SFthewolf
> View attachment 1266171


At least you have a gamer bro in SFthewolf, they'll moderate your stream chat for free for hours at no cost


----------



## KookiesNKreem (May 1, 2020)

Woody Allen?


----------



## Pizza Time (May 2, 2020)

Did you just find the genuine real life female equivalent of Chris? The video you showed on MOTI looks like what Chris would have made if he was obsessed with and tried to copy Contrapoints' video style.


----------



## Nephi (May 2, 2020)

Hey flowergothic, just in case you're reading this, and I know you're reading this:
Fuck k̶ikes
Fuck n̴i̵ggers
Fuck trannies
Fuck r̴etards


----------



## lurk_moar (May 2, 2020)

We need a DNA test to sex that thing.


----------



## Pina Colada (May 2, 2020)

Man. Probably part of another scheme to steal the Dalmatians going by the second pic.


----------



## Proud Ginga (May 2, 2020)

I saw this in the bitchute comments of the last MATI stream and thought it was funny enough to warrant a post here.


----------



## Starving Autist (May 2, 2020)

I wonder which deity she managed to piss off in a former life that made her to not only look like a troon, but also made her autistic enough to behave as one.


----------



## Lunete (May 3, 2020)

Coelacanth said:


> Neither. It is clearly an ancient eldritch creature who somehow found out about the internet and made an account on youtube.
> 
> Also shame on you @Null for not posting this video in your OP.
> 
> ...



I don't remember where (nor can I be bothered to go back and look for it) but at one point she accuses all kiwis of being cos straight. Anyone whose spent more than a minute in the beauty parlor and Amberlynn subforms can tell you that's a lie.
Also ditch the giant glasses. They make you look twice your age.


----------



## Salad Dodger (May 3, 2020)

Her face isn't classically attractive, no.  Despite attempting for a Zooey Deschanel ..thing happening, we have a large fail.  What a fugmuppet.

That voice.  She'd never succeed as a phone sex worker, unless someone wants their telephonic dildonics to sound like a bad impression of Stephen Hawking.


----------

